# Ore/Coal Loading Facility



## buffalohunter (Apr 20, 2009)

*I was wondering if anybody knew if they made a G Scale [1:29] coal or ore loading facility kit. If they do not make a kit, where can I get plans to build one. I Have about 4.5 acres I want to build a mining type railroad, any information would be very much appreciated.* 
Harold


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Colorado models has a new kit - http://coloradomodel.com/default.htm 
There is someone else who had a large buildings/kits but I can't remember who it was. I'm sure someone will remember 

-Brian


----------



## GnTRailroad (Apr 3, 2009)

Harold,

I found one on the web that I really liked so one night I drew up the plans. I am still working on getting track to it put have finished re doing landscaping so it has a home. I would gladly share the plans you would have to down size as I build at 1:20-1:24 here is a few pictures!






George


----------



## GnTRailroad (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, awesome coal bin! 

Terl


----------



## GnTRailroad (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks Teri! Took almost 3 months to build as all the boards are nailed and glued!


----------

